# Size of Notes for a book



## jbhentschel (Nov 19, 2008)

Has anyone definitively determined how many notes can be added to a book?  I have a couple of versions of the Bible on my Kindle and I have added notes.  Does anyone have suggestions on how to manage the notes file?  I've seen things like 10% and such.  I'm not concerned about clippings and such. I haven't hit a limit yet.  Thoughts?  Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmm. I'm curious about that too


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

There may be a limit, but I don't know why it would limit the amount of notes in a book, since notes are generally your own work.  Obviously you couldn't write more notes than would fit on the device   Clippings and highlights are limited, I think, because of "fair use" rules - you can copy bits of a work for legitimate use, but at a certain point it's more likely that you're pirating the author's work.


----------



## jbhentschel (Nov 19, 2008)

A follow up of sorts.  I have found that there are a couple of files that I have found that I am unclear as to how they are related.  In the documents directory for the Kindle there are two files entitled My Clippings.  One has a .mbp extension and the other has a .txt extension.  The file with the .txt extension is viewable using any kind of text editor (ie notepad). You can also add to this file but the changed contents are not seen on the Kindle.  This leads me to believe that somehow the .mbp and .txt files are related.  

I haven't been able to find an editor that will open the .mbp file.  Stay tuned as I continue to play.

John


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

John, the .mbp file contains your notes, highlights, and bookmarks for the My Clippings file.  (Yes, you can clip from My Clippings!  And it just goes onto the end of that same file, ha!)  There is a .mbp for each book that you have used any of these features on.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, each book that you have opened will have a matching .mbp file, not just "My Clippings", if that wasn't clear.  I've never seen any software that would open the .mbp file, but why would you want to, anyway?  The stuff is all copied in readable format in the "My Clippings" files, it is just that the software that reads the .mobi/.azw/.prc files also reads the accompanying .mbp file to match up bookmarks, notes, etc.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Actually, each book that you have opened will have a matching .mbp file, not just "My Clippings", if that wasn't clear. I've never seen any software that would open the .mbp file, but why would you want to, anyway? The stuff is all copied in readable format in the "My Clippings" files, it is just that the software that reads the .mobi/.azw/.prc files also reads the accompanying .mbp file to match up bookmarks, notes, etc.


Doh! Susan is right; it also saves your last open place, so all the books you've started should have the .mbp file.


----------



## jbhentschel (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  As to the reason why; it is because I have some fairly comprehensive notes on some books that I would like to drop into the corresponding notes files for some of the Kindle books.  I am looking for some portability across reading platforms.  That is primarily my PC and my Kindle.  I don't want to have to retype notes.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

So, size really doesn't matter


----------

